# need hutch and kuwahara parts



## stingraynut-w-kids (Jan 27, 2007)

anyone have any hutch or kuwahara stuff that they would sell i am currently rebuilding two projects.also looking for a silver and red scrambler chainguard for a 80 scrambler.
                                                                       jeff


----------



## gbcircle (Jul 9, 2007)

*Kuwahara Bravo*

I have an old Kuwahara Bravo frame.  Interested?


----------



## stingraynut-w-kids (Jul 10, 2007)

*kuwahara frame*

let me know how much you are asking plus shipping to willard,ohio 44890. do you have any pictures?
                                                                  thanks,
                                                                        jeff


----------

